# Anybody use a chlorinated car bomb ???



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

I'm getting ready to try one of these.....

https://accessories.lazydays.com/st...wvV4jZ213GNaONVGC2SXsgdKk8J6BX94aAlV6EALw_wcB

From what I read they actually smell kind of nasty because chlorine gas and dead bugs just smell bad.....
But supposedly after it all airs out it leaves no smell whatsoever. The idea is to completely get rid of bad smells versus just trying to mask them with scented air fresheners.
It's kind of funny the more negative reviews talk garbage about how bad it smelled..... well yeah it's supposed to.... until it all dissipates and then you can use a very light scented freshener not having the mask anything.
Anyway mine is supposed to arrive today I will post back with the results.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

How badly does your car smell?


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Try this. Take 30 minutes. The smell will be a bit overpowering for couple of hours. But works very good.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Meguiar-...75035&wl11=online&wl12=36448452&wl13=&veh=sem


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

I've used the meguiars and it doesn't solve long term odor issues.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

surlywynch said:


> How badly does your car smell?


Ya' know, it really doesn't smell bad at all.... except the recirculate, without air conditioner on, which kind of smells like dirty socks... a very common issue.

The real reason I want to bomb the car with chlorine gas, is out of paranoia, after getting my car totally sprayed with puke a few days ago 

Even after bombing it, I'm going to be paranoid that it might smell great, until somebody starts smashing down on the cushion and squeezing out buried odors... Guess we will see....


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fishchris said:


> I'm getting ready to try one of these.....
> search?q=starbrite+chlorinated+car+bomb hmmmm .... the link isn't working but anyway you can do a search.....
> 
> From what I read they actually smell kind of nasty because chlorine gas and dead bugs just smell bad.....
> ...


Chlorine Gas ?
Sounds Corrosive.

So you and your passengers will be breathing in residual Chlorine Gas ?

Chlorine Gas: banned from warfare since WW1. GOOD for Uber !



Fishchris said:


> Ya' know, it really doesn't smell bad at all.... except the recirculate, without air conditioner on, which kind of smells like dirty socks... a very common issue.
> 
> The real reason I want to bomb the car with chlorine gas, is out of paranoia, after getting my car totally sprayed with puke a few days ago
> 
> Even after bombing it, I'm going to be paranoid that it might smell great, until somebody starts smashing down on the cushion and squeezing out buried odors... Guess we will see....


Try Ozium.
It kills germs also.
So does ordinary Lysol.
Lysol even kills ebola.
If in direct contact for 5 minutes before wiping or cleaning.
Spray either below your cabin air filter .
Fumigate car, close door overnight.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Veju said:


> I've used the meguiars and it doesn't solve long term odor issues.


Hey so the Meguiar's new car scent is the Bomb !  lol Pun intended  But yes, I agree it doesn't last, and that's because it works like most other air fresheners, as a mask, or cover up, instead of a straight up, hard core disinfectant.
In fact, my plan is to use the chlorine gas bomb I posted about, then let it air completely out, then spray a bit of the Meguiars new car scent (btw, if you are careful, you can meter out just a little of that stuff, instead of using the whole can to bomb the car with. I usually use little shots of the stuff here and there until there is only 1/2 or 1/3 of the can left, then do a small bomb with whats left.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Chlorine is highly corrosive to metals.
I would not use it in a car interrior.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

unPat said:


> Try this. Take 30 minutes. The smell will be a bit overpowering for couple of hours. But works very good.
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Meguiar-...75035&wl11=online&wl12=36448452&wl13=&veh=sem


 Yes, I use these all the time, and they smell great (at least the New Car does... Don't care for the Sweet Summer Breeze, or whatever they call it though)
But as I said below, these don't really kill the bugs, they are just a scent mask.... So chlorine gas first, then this stuff.



tohunt4me said:


> Chlorine is highly corrosive to metals.
> I would not use it in a car interrior.


It can be in high doses for prolonged exposure, but this stuff is designed for automotive use.... Not to mention, you will find very little exposed, unprotected metal in a modern car, plus all wires are coated.... Even stuff that looks chrome, is often just plastic with a mylar coating.



tohunt4me said:


> Chlorine Gas ?
> Sounds Corrosive.
> 
> So you and your passengers will be breathing in residual Chlorine Gas ?
> ...


Ozium and Lysol are okay..... but I don't think they are as hard core as straight up chlorine gas. Yes, it is somewhat corosive, but you only bomb it for 30 minutes, then, 99% of it blows out in the first 1 minute with your windows open. I might even take a windows down spin on the highway. But yes, you do have to let it air out well. Glad its been so hot and dry hear, as I plan to leave all 4 windows all the way down all day after I bomb it (baking in the 100 degree sun), then leave them all cracked overnight...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

And this chlorine bomb will not affect upholstery ?


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Did you ever see the episode of Mythbusters where they let a dead pig decompose inside a Corvette? A thorough cleaning with industrial-grade chemicals didn't completely eliminate the aroma.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Spotscat said:


> Did you ever see the episode of Mythbusters where they let a dead pig decompose inside a Corvette? A thorough cleaning with industrial-grade chemicals didn't completely eliminate the aroma.


I saw that one.
It oozes into the metal itself.

Remember all molecules, all atomic structure is moving. Always.
Even within a rock.
Even in base metals such as led or gold.

In a Corvette you would have to re gel all of the fiberglass surfaces. Interior and exterior to seal in absorbed odor.
On metal odor could be " burned" out or sealed in with light oils or shellac.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> And this chlorine bomb will not affect upholstery ?


 Apparently not, as I read a lot of reviews, and the only negative ones were where people didn't understand that this is not a "scent mask".... and is not supposed to smell like Wild Cherries  lol So lots of > It stunk really bad... took 2 days to completely air out.... But left ZERO scent of any kind behind.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Can you say ozium...

Car dealerships use an ozone generator...

To give the car a clean smell...

Rakos


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Rakos said:


> Can you say ozium...
> 
> Car dealerships use an ozone generator...
> 
> ...


Of course Ozium spray probably has little, if any actial ozone in it. Reminds me of how they always try to attach the word titanium to stuff to say it's really light and strong, yet 95% of that stuff has zero titanium in it. It's called marketing.

Oh but hey, apparently ozone smells nasty for a while until it gets completely aired out also, but takes all the otger bad smells with it...


----------

